# A gentle stroke of the the left wrist from a master mason. What does it mean??



## lightseeker (May 28, 2013)

My uncle stroked my left wrist and told me "if you really want to join they will find you". After i told him i wanted to join the brotherhood...im really confused About his jester...can someone plz explain what it means to have your wrist stroked from a 33Â° mason?


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (May 29, 2013)

I dont know what that means.  I am only a 3rd degree mason.  It could be a secret that only 33rd degree masons know. I would ask him how to become a mason.  That is all it takes if you want to be one. There are not any secret ways to become one. 2b1ask1
No one will ask you to become one. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (May 29, 2013)

I wonder if he was pulling you leg, hah! The way to join is to simply ask, rather than some Dan Brown-esque stuff. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Dow Mathis (May 29, 2013)

crono782 said:


> I wonder if he was pulling you leg, hah! The way to join is to simply ask, rather than some Dan Brown-esque stuff.



+1.  Either he's messing with you (he is your uncle, after all, and that's what uncles are for. :wink, or you're reading something that isn't there to read.  Also might be that he wants to make sure that you're serious.  Time was, according to what I've been told, that a man would get no response whatsoever to his first or maybe first several inquiries about the Fraternity.  Once it became clear that he was sincerely and seriously interested, then things would start to happen.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jun 1, 2013)

Bro. Bennylee said:


> I dont know what that means.  I am only a 3rd degree mason.  It could be a secret that only 33rd degree masons know. I would ask him how to become a mason.  That is all it takes if you want to be one. There are not any secret ways to become one. 2b1ask1
> No one will ask you to become one.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Actually, there is no such thing as a "33rd degree Mason". There are Masons who have the 33rd degree in the Scottish Rite, but these masons are of no higher degree of Mason than any other Master Mason. The Scottish Rite is appendant, which means it hangs beneath the Blue Lodge. It does not sit above it as something higher. The highest Masonic degree is Master Mason. No exceptions.


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 1, 2013)

Dow Mathis said:


> +1.  Either he's messing with you (he is your uncle, after all, and that's what uncles are for. :wink, or you're reading something that isn't there to read.  Also might be that he wants to make sure that you're serious.  Time was, according to what I've been told, that a man would get no response whatsoever to his first or maybe first several inquiries about the Fraternity.  Once it became clear that he was sincerely and seriously interested, then things would start to happen.




The latter part of this could be the case. My first few inquiries were somewhat shunned, but I persisted, showing up before meetings with more questions about joining and each time, they became less defensive and more and more helpful, until eventually they gave me a blank petition. I then had to get to know some of the brothers,  because I knew no Masons and needed recommenders. But the more I persisted, the more helpful they became, I believe, because they were testing my level of sincerety. A lot of works goes into the work for every ritual. In NJ it is all memory and word of mouth. It makes sense that before commiting the time and effort, even for the lowest degree, that you would want to be sure that
A.  the candidate is seriously interested and it isn't a passing thought that he will forget next week
B. That the candidate is worth putting in that time and effort. You will find that someone can disguise thier true natures and intentions easily for a short conversation, but if they keep showing up before meetings, and keep leaving messages, and persistently show interest, they are also showing who they really are over a period of time, and the brethren will have an easier time when deciding whether to admit that individual, or help him petition, whatever be the case.
Whether any of the Masons I dealt with when I first petitioned were 33Â° I do not know, even to this day. So on that aspect, I can not comment one way or another. I only know of one person who is admittedly a 33rd, and he refuses to discuss anything with me beyond my current degree. 
I hope this somehow helps with the original poster's question.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 2, 2013)

BryanMaloney said:


> Actually, there is no such thing as a "33rd degree Mason". There are Masons who have the 33rd degree in the Scottish Rite, but these masons are of no higher degree of Mason than any other Master Mason. The Scottish Rite is appendant, which means it hangs beneath the Blue Lodge. It does not sit above it as something higher. The highest Masonic degree is Master Mason. No exceptions.



I agree and disagree. I know the usual spiel that nothing is higher than a MM, but in my personal experience, the knowledge you gain through the appendant bodies takes what you learned in Blue Lodge to a whole new level. In my neck of the woods, joining Blue Lodge is pretty much a guarantee. That being said, it seems the Brethren who are 32nd or Templars take the Craft are more dedicated.


----------



## jermy Bell (Jan 15, 2020)

I was abducted by aliens on dark desert highway, and returned a full fledged master mason. True story. I think ??????


----------



## coachn (Jan 16, 2020)

Necroposting?


----------



## David612 (Jan 16, 2020)

coachn said:


> Necroposting?


Yup-
Forums have the same rules as magic... don’t raise the dead plz.


----------



## Dow Mathis (Jan 16, 2020)

Holy resurrected threads Batman!

_...on the other hand, it DID get me to log back in, lol!_


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jan 17, 2020)

coachn said:


> Necroposting?



so?


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jan 17, 2020)

coachn said:


> Necroposting?





TheThumbPuppy said:


> so?



As mentioned before it's poor forum etiquette...


----------



## Winter (Jan 17, 2020)

Thomas Stright said:


> As mentioned before it's poor forum etiquette...


He doesnt care. In fact, he's adamant that it's an arbitrary rule that anyone who mentions is trying to be the forum police. So dont waste your breath. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 31, 2020)

coachn said:


> Necroposting?


sometimes you fall into the rabbit hole, forget you're there and reply thinking you're on the front page.

I was an EA when this post was made.


----------



## coachn (Jan 31, 2020)

Brother_Steve said:


> sometimes you fall into the rabbit hole, forget you're there and reply thinking you're on the front page.
> 
> I was an EA when this post was made.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 31, 2020)

David612 said:


> Yup-
> Forums have the same rules as magic... don’t raise the dead plz.


.... Welcome Back


----------



## acjohnson53 (Mar 1, 2020)

jermy Bell said:


> I was abducted by aliens on dark desert highway, and returned a full fledged master mason. True story. I think ??????


I was there with you, surrounded by a bunch of Goat Herders...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 6, 2020)

When I first joined this forum I would see old posts of subjects that interested me and would then bring them back for discussion.


----------

